# Aftermarket radio and the trip computer



## jalpert (Dec 21, 2004)

I saw some threads on this forum from july, but it looks like the verdict is still out so I'd like to ask again. Is it possible to switch out my factory deck and still retain use of the trip computer and or steering wheel controls? I have a 2005 Altima 2.5s with a standard radio, not the bose. Thanks in advance!


----------

